# Super excited walking on lead



## PrincessLeia (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi everyone, I have just taken our 11 week old puppy out for her second ever walk and I’ve returned very shaken. She was so very excited to say hello to everyone, everything, pulling at the lead and generally trying to slip the harness so she can zoom off to whatever has caught her eye. I realise it’s early days, and it’s all so very new, but she tangled herself up in my legs, I dropped the lead and she ran out in front of a car. The car stopped thankfully, but the driver was furious and I was upset and frightened for our pup. I would be grateful for any advice on how to ensure a calmer and safer walk for the future. Many thanks.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

All normal 😂

There are lots of good puppy leash training videos on YouTube, they can help. 

I found it calmed down quickly. I started off in places that were safe, away from traffic, etc. It was only a few weeks before this calmed down that you could walk. I also used to go very safe places (in the woods and fields) where I could let him off. At that age he didn’t go far at all. 

Lucky got “tolerable” on the lead but not well behaved between 3-6 months. Indoors I taught him to walk to heel but outdoors was too stimulating for him. At 6 months he’s getting much better at walking to heel, and if I’ve got treats, he’ll walk to heel even in stimulating environments some of the time. 

But general basic going for a walk, it will come quite quickly. Be patient.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Millie was just like that, I'm afraid it's normal for puppy cockapoos but they do grow out of it. We found that a ' Canny collar ' worked miracles in the early stages and would recommend them, they do work.


----------

